# stripers



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

where can you go for stripers off the bank or bridge and what do you use for bait


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

hookemup said:


> where can you go for stripers off the bank or bridge and what do you use for bait



They usually hang around street corners and cash always seems to work... Oh wait you said stripers.... never mind...:thumbup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hard to come by without a boat/kayak man. but escambia river when its super cold. they arent even here yet. it needs to be colder. the one we got was a fluke lol.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

puffft there every where man, not so much as stripers but mostly hybrids, come on over here to jims fish camp ask him them boys have been bringing them in some over 8lbs, fish under the second bridge before you get to jims with live shrimp on the bottom or on a bobber, wont take much luck and you will be in some keeper reds and specks aswell:thumbsup: Oh by bridge i mean the hwy 90 bridges that run over escambia river, give jim a call & see if he has live shrimp in 850 994-7500 they go fast this time of the year


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*jims fish camp*

when they stocked the hybrids we caught them all yr, and anywhere in river from monesto to train trestle, caught prob a thousand over yrs around jims


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

jims is the name of previous owner jim and his wife ran it for well over 30 yrs probally at least 50, jim used to have a oyster boat and the orginall building was over water by landing. bessie gave ne a lot of pointerssince 1970 when i started fishing and duck hunting there


----------

